# Good F-IN Riddence Caddy !!!!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Patrick prepares to leave Statehouse 
Gov. Deval Patrick is preparing for his last full day in office with a schedule of traditional events including the ceremonial exchange of gifts with his successor and a "lone walk" down the front steps of the state capitol.

http://www.wcvb.com/politics/gov-patrick-prepares-for-handover-of-power-to-baker/30571222


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This belongs in the good things that happened today thread.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Enjoy whatever crony position obama gives you, Hack!
The result of "Deval Math" will be a giant FU to Baker. Hopefully he can overcome it, get re-elected and have a chance to improve the state.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

What would be sweet is, as if Deval is making his lone walk, he trips and cracks a rib or two, ALL on live TV. Retribution for the 8 years of pain he caused us.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

As I ponder the 20% decline in manpower on my job, I wonder where the 1,000 extra police officers he promised are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

militia_man said:


> As I ponder the 20% decline in manpower on my job, I wonder where the 1,000 extra police officers he promised are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I was supposed to be one of the those 1000... Good thing I didn't hold my breath.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

militia_man said:


> As I ponder the 20% decline in manpower on my job, I wonder where the 1,000 extra police officers he promised are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were hired, sparingly across the entire Commonwealth over an 8 year period...simply to replace anyone retiring, dying or quitting. I don't think he ever said he'd hire them in one shot.

and he may have MEANT 100 and accidently added a zero.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> They were hired, sparingly across the entire Commonwealth over an 8 year period...simply to replace anyone retiring, dying or quitting. I don't think he ever said he'd hire them in one shot.
> 
> and he may have MEANT 100 and accidently added a zero.


Not really... Especially when the MSP is still down about 500 bodies..


----------

